# How did you fix your postpartum Abdominal Separation? (diastasis recti)



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

How did you fix your postpartum abdominal separation?

I'm 5 month postpartum with the same 3 finger separation that I had at my 6 week appt. I am so confused about the whole thing and I'd really like to hear from those of you that have corrected the separation.

...and, out of curiosity, did you have a really large pregnant belly?

Here's me the day before I went into labor:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VpEi0e1pfF...0/IMGP0405.JPG


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

I've reduced mine from 3-finger widths to 1-finger width. I bought the Tupler book-Lose the Mummy Tummy? After I followed that for a while, I found a website- BeFitMom I think (I'll post again once I find it). I'm not sure it will get any better than that.

I had a giant belly! Twins at 6.5 lbs each.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

How long did it take for you to get down to 1 finger?

I have the book. I'm just not great at doing exercises out of a book.

I have seen the be fit mom website too. Are you referring to this video? http://www.befitmom.com/bounce_back_...oning_dvd.html

I thought about getting it, but then I read some bad review


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this thread...hope other people respond. I had a good sized separation with my second but it went away well on its own. I'm 2 weeks PP and I have an even larger separation this time. And my belly was not overly big..just normal...nearly 8 pound baby. AND it actually hurts when I twist a certain way or it gets poked by curious 3 year old fingers or when I mess with it. When I lay flat and lift my head theres quite a big bulge. I've been trying to lay flat and "hug" crunch while lifting my head. But is it normal for them to be painful?

I haven't heard of either the book or fitmoms that you mentioned...I'll have to look into them.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes the Tupler book is very good. If you have decent insurance you can probably also get in for a visit with a physical therapist who specializes in women's health issues. You may discover when you get there that she can help you fix all sorts of other postpartum issues you are having. ...that was my experience - my PT was worth her weight in gold. Honestly, I think seeing a PT around 3 months postpartum -- even for a single visit to get some idea of how their body should/could be healing -- should just be a standard thing that all women do.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Tupler technique! I think her website has video as well, but the BAKS basics are discussed in several threads here at mdc (in fitness).

I like that the BAKS exercises can be done "on the go" (I do them in the car and while reading to my kiddos, when I was a WOHM I did them during meetings







). And it's specifically aimed at closing the gap.

Ending Female Pain and Bounce Back Into Shape After Baby are also great books. The Bounce Back book is very easy to follow with lots of different "small things" you can put together to address specific needs (the author had a c/s after losing one of her twins so she is a very BTDT voice in many ways... she isn't just a perky super fit exercise guru and her pictures in the book are pretty impressive).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't closed mine. I'm starting back with the Tupler Technique, but I honestly have a hard time remembering to do the exercises regularly, and consistency is so important. (I also have a lot of numbness from surgical nerve damage, which makes the exercises more difficult.)

I managed - finally - to determine the size of my diastasis last night. It's seven fingers...so I suspect I may ultimately be looking at surgery. Since even the thought of more abdominal surgery makes me actually cry, I'm going to work the Tupler Technique a little harder, and hope it works.


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm scared to even check. I can look at it and tell. My 3 year old is convinced thats where the baby came from because it totally looks like a gaping hole with stretch marks all around. I haven't heard of Tupler either..something else to look into!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

re: the size of my pregnant belly. I had a very big belly with all of my last four pregnancies. Three of those babies were over 10 lbs., and the last one was 9lb. 15oz. I think the severity of my diastasis is due to a combination of having quite large babies, having four babies in 8 years, being a "mature mother" (my age at the time of birth was 34, 37, 39 and 41), and having all my babies by c-section. My midsection has been hammered pretty hard, yk?


----------

